# Rico McGraw flipping back to UGA?



## rex upshaw (Jan 29, 2015)

I believe he just decommitted from Bama.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2015)

He did.... We'll see


----------



## Horns (Jan 29, 2015)

I think so. He named us his leader again.


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 29, 2015)

Pruitt finally got mama on board! She was all Bama!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2015)

Waiting on the Bamers to say, we did not want him anyway.


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm already reading they didn't have room for him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Waiting on the Bamers to say, we did not want him anyway.



No, we wanted him. Mama like Bama but he really wanted to go to UGA and mom gave her blessing, i guess. 
Good pickup, but Mike may be right as well. Probably have to get creative with the commits again this year as usual.


----------



## riprap (Jan 29, 2015)

If he gets arrested he can always go back to bama.


----------



## Horns (Jan 29, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> No, we wanted him. Mama like Bama but he really wanted to go to UGA and mom gave her blessing, i guess.
> Good pickup, but Mike may be right as well. Probably have to get creative with the commits again this year as usual.



Didn't Bama have 3 decommits today? I suspect you are correct.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2015)

mike1225 said:


> I'm already reading they didn't have room for him.



That would be a first.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> If he gets arrested he can always go back to bama.



Or hop on the Gus bus. Does the Publix in Auburn sell crab legs?


----------



## riprap (Jan 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Or hop on the Gus bus. Does the Publix in Auburn sell crab legs?



Publix...in Auburn? Maybe Piggly Wiggly!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> Publix...in Auburn? Maybe Piggly Wiggly!



Piggly Wiggly was the Publix...back in 1968.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 29, 2015)

He's going to be a goodun. Would be nice to get him.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 30, 2015)

According to my Bama buddies over here Rico is scared of competition and all of the coaching defections were Saban actually showing them the door because all players want to play for Bama and all coaches want to coach there.


----------



## riprap (Jan 30, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> According to my Bama buddies over here Rico is scared of competition and all of the coaching defections were Saban actually showing them the door because all players want to play for Bama and all coaches want to coach there.



Sounds like the NFL a few years ago with Bill Walsh. You needed to be under him on your resume to be a head coach. I guess it's the same in college under Saban.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 30, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> According to my Bama buddies over here Rico is scared of competition and all of the coaching defections were Saban actually showing them the door because all players want to play for Bama and all coaches want to coach there.



Sounds about right. Saban is still not over the beat down OSU put on them.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 30, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> According to my Bama buddies over here Rico is scared of competition and all of the coaching defections were Saban actually showing them the door because all players want to play for Bama and all coaches want to coach there.



Sounds about right.  


Bama is deep at this position right now


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 30, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> According to my Bama buddies over here Rico is scared of competition and all of the coaching defections were Saban actually showing them the door because all players want to play for Bama and all coaches want to coach there.



I can't speak to the "scared of competition" remark, but I can certainly understand the kid's desire to play right away,...and his chances of doing that at UGA are astronomically higher than at BAMA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I can't speak to the "scared of competition" remark, but I can certainly understand the kid's desire to play right away,...and his chances of doing that at UGA are astronomically higher than at BAMA.



Maybe we just wrote him a bigger check??


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 30, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I can't speak to the "scared of competition" remark, but I can certainly understand the kid's desire to play right away,...and his chances of doing that at UGA are astronomically higher than at BAMA.



The on field results don't back up your statement.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Sounds about right. Saban is still not over the beat down OSU put on them.....


He's not the only one. 


BROWNING7WSM said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> 
> Bama is deep at this position right now



Define deep? Eddie Jackson and Bradley Sylve were downright terrible all year at CB, and Landon Collins at safety did the best he could playing injured most of the 2nd half of the season. 
I guess the frustrating thing was watching the D-line hold a team to a long third down and watching some insane yardage wounded duck pass (or blown/missed assignment coverage) get caught for the 1st down conversion. Frankly, their fundamentals sucked.
We've got to replace the departing Collins and we need to replace Sylve and Jackson unless they make dramatic progress with the new DB coach.
Kirby sure didn't get it done this year coaching the secondary.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 30, 2015)

Hootie Jones, Marlon Humphrey, Tony Brown ... To name a few


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 30, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Hootie Jones, Marlon Humphrey, Tony Brown ... To name a few



They have potential, but are still raw talent that needs to be developed. 
When i think of depth, i think of proven talent, without much if any drop-off between strings.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 30, 2015)

I like the name Hootie.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 30, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> They have potential, but are still raw talent that needs to be developed.
> When i think of depth, i think of proven talent, without much if any drop-off between strings.



Yeah, don't you just hate it when unproven 3rd. string quarterbacks turn out to be better than the two ranked ahead of them, on the depth chart.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 30, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> He's not the only one.
> 
> 
> Define deep? Eddie Jackson and Bradley Sylve were downright terrible all year at CB, and Landon Collins at safety did the best he could playing injured most of the 2nd half of the season.
> ...




I think Robert and I are on the same page. I'm not trying to bash Bama, honestly. Y'all can say it is an easier path to a starting gig at UGA but honestly after the performance of the Bama secondary the last couple of seasons you should be selling recruits on the fact that there is no waiting line because those on campus haven't produced. Should be a totally open competition. If Bama is truly that stacked at CB then whoever oversees the development of your corners should be fired.  

At the end of the day some recruits simply might feel more at home at one place over another. Van Jefferson flipped from UGA to OM and did I like it? No. But OM has a great campus, beautiful women, and are playing decent ball. At the end of the day, it's about these kids fulfilling their dreams, not ours.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 31, 2015)

they've been in the sytem now for a season.   They're not that raw now.   We'll be fine


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> I think Robert and I are on the same page. I'm not trying to bash Bama, honestly. Y'all can say it is an easier path to a starting gig at UGA but honestly after the performance of the Bama secondary the last couple of seasons you should be selling recruits on the fact that there is no waiting line because those on campus haven't produced. Should be a totally open competition. If Bama is truly that stacked at CB then whoever oversees the development of your corners should be fired.
> 
> At the end of the day some recruits simply might feel more at home at one place over another. Van Jefferson flipped from UGA to OM and did I like it? No. But OM has a great campus, beautiful women, and are playing decent ball. At the end of the day, it's about these kids fulfilling their dreams, not ours.



Well said. Very accurate account of Bama's secondary as well. As great as Bama has been their secondary play has sucked....


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 31, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> I think Robert and I are on the same page. I'm not trying to bash Bama, honestly. Y'all can say it is an easier path to a starting gig at UGA but honestly after the performance of the Bama secondary the last couple of seasons you should be selling recruits on the fact that there is no waiting line because those on campus haven't produced. Should be a totally open competition. If Bama is truly that stacked at CB then whoever oversees the development of your corners should be fired.
> 
> At the end of the day some recruits simply might feel more at home at one place over another. Van Jefferson flipped from UGA to OM and did I like it? No. But OM has a great campus, beautiful women, and are playing decent ball. At the end of the day, it's about these kids fulfilling their dreams, not ours.



It's pretty obvious to anyone watching that BAMA's secondary was it's weak link. The corners and their back ups are all athletically gifted, but uncharacteristically, they showed a poor ability to play the ball. That's coaching.
Saban puts a lot of pressure on the corners because he does not like to blitz often, relying on a 4 man rush, and the coverage schemes apparently are too complex for the young guys to handle.
But let's be honest here, they were good enough to get BAMA to the play offs, adn it was not the 3rd string QB's passing that beat BAMA.
Jackson fell down on a ball that would have been intercepted or at least batted down, but instead resulted in a cheap TD. The other TD came on a perfectly executed trick play...thrown from a WR to the only spot that it could have been caught and the reciever made a fantastic play with our guy in perfect position.
The third and long was a coverage bust, which, as mentioned earlier happens all too often the past two seasons.
Humphrey, Jones, Brown will be fine. Say what you will about Sylve, but he had essentially 1 bad game to open the season against a receiver who turned out to be one of the nation's best, later in the season Sylve was picked on frequently and he responded very well.
Saban has started or at least played true freshmen at corner before, in the UGA SECCG (kid's name slips me at the moment, kid from ATL) played alot and broke up 3 passes including a key 3rd down...so, I don't know this Rico kid, he may be a stud with the ability to pick up complex schemes immediately,...but his odds are still better at UGA.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 31, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> As great as Bama has been their secondary play has sucked....




And won the SEC


Not bad at all


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> And won the SEC
> 
> 
> Not bad at all



They did and got beat in the next game. The secondary play the last two years stull sucks.... I guess RH doesnt know what he's talking about either? Or is he just being honest? Winning the SEC didnt help you in the game you lost.  The west was the weakest division in the SEC last year as their bowl record proved so winning the SEC didnt prove a thing this year or last. As a matter of fact your secondary has sucked since Pruittt left


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> It's pretty obvious to anyone watching that BAMA's secondary was it's weak link. The corners and their back ups are all athletically gifted, but uncharacteristically, they showed a poor ability to play the ball. That's coaching.
> Saban puts a lot of pressure on the corners because he does not like to blitz often, relying on a 4 man rush, and the coverage schemes apparently are too complex for the young guys to handle.
> But let's be honest here, they were good enough to get BAMA to the play offs, adn it was not the 3rd string QB's passing that beat BAMA.
> Jackson fell down on a ball that would have been intercepted or at least batted down, but instead resulted in a cheap TD. The other TD came on a perfectly executed trick play...thrown from a WR to the only spot that it could have been caught and the reciever made a fantastic play with our guy in perfect position.
> ...



The only thing that matters is Wins and losses.... As far as Rico is concerned he was all Dawg but his momma wasnt. I guess she came around. He's the real deal or Bamma wouldnt have offered him.... Correction he was all Pruitt as he was his first commit the following week he was hired.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> They did and got beat in the next game. The secondary play the last two years stull sucks.... I guess RH doesnt know what he's talking about either? Or is he just being honest? Winning the SEC didnt help you in the game you lost.  The west was the weakest division in the SEC last year as their bowl record proved so winning the SEC didnt prove a thing this year or last. As a matter of fact your secondary has sucked since Pruittt left



You still go to Alabama every once in a while Brown. You will have all of them after you.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You still go to Alabama every once in a while Brown. You will have all of them after you.



I'm good I'll give them a map on how to find me... No pictures though so they'll never find me.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 31, 2015)

Bama 

YOUR Sec Champions 

Keep trying about the next game.  Bottom line is my team is YOUR champion!!  Lol


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Bama
> 
> YOUR Sec Champions
> 
> Keep trying about the next game.  Bottom line is my team is YOUR champion!!  Lol



Your team is not my champion. They arent even the sugar bowl champions. Your team is your champion. Now dress how you would like because your wearing it. Go East Dawgs!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh they're your champion alright.   Lol. 

Sec

Sec
Sec
Lol


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Oh they're your champion alright.   Lol.
> 
> Sec
> 
> ...



Their my champions like Obama is your president By the way you look and you find any post in any thread where I'm an SEC homer! As a matter of fact I was rooting for Ohio State in your empire's last loss. Also while where talking about your team your secondary sucks!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2015)

Am I missing something here?    http://www.ncaa.com/stats/football/fbs/current/team/695


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 31, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Am I missing something here?    http://www.ncaa.com/stats/football/fbs/current/team/695




yes, you are missing the fact that no team had to pass against UGA...running was more than sufficient.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 31, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Their my champions like Obama is your president By the way you look and you find any post in any thread where I'm an SEC homer! As a matter of fact I was rooting for Ohio State in your empire's last loss. Also while where talking about your team your secondary sucks!



You can thank your sec champions anytime.  

Keep trying to spin it

Man!!!  You've had a lot of sec champions that weren't the team you root for.  Now that sucks!!   Lol.  Every year you have a new champion that is not the team you pull for.   Lol

I'm sorry. 

Lol


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 31, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> yes, you are missing the fact that no team had to pass against UGA...running was more than sufficient.



Uga....  

Never mind.  Lol


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> yes, you are missing the fact that no team had to pass against UGA...running was more than sufficient.



Ahh I see all you have is to turn this back to UGA because your team is missing form the list. Carry on sir


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You can thank your sec champions anytime.
> 
> Keep trying to spin it



No spin just factual data. You cant argue the data backs up the truth. But for Bammers I can post chart for ya if that helps. It's closer to a picture.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 31, 2015)

You know, now that I think about it, Bama has been YOUR recruiting champion also. 

Lol


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You know, now that I think about it, Bama has been YOUR recruiting champion also.
> 
> Lol



Those number one recruiting classes haant carried over to the field the last two years. So which is it? Recruiting ranking is wrong? Cant coach talent? The process has a problem? The Kiffen curse has settled in T town? But before you throw darts at me about my post here you may want to look at other threads about your team from your fellow Bamma fans because everything mentioned above they have said. So what I get out of your post is Oregon and Ohio State coaching is better than Bammas..... Go East Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 31, 2015)

And the spin is on folks.....


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 31, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You know, now that I think about it, Bama has been YOUR recruiting champion also.
> 
> Lol



Recruiting champions= moral victory.  Am I doing it right?    Real question though, if Saban has had the best recruiting class the last 3-4 years, I guess he's underachieving.  It seems the only time he wins is when his team has way more talent than the other team.  When a team has talent close to Alabama, such as Ohio State or Oklahoma last year, they get beat.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> And the spin is on folks.....



Everything I have posted is FACT! Prove it all wrong I'm waiting!!! You cant SPIN FACTS! Good luck to ya!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 31, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Recruiting champions= moral victory.  Am I doing it right?    Real question though, if Saban has had the best recruiting class the last 3-4 years, I guess he's underachieving.  It seems the only time he wins is when his team has way more talent than the other team.  When a team has talent close to Alabama, such as Ohio State or Oklahoma last year, they get beat.



Nope,...you are missing the number of underclassmen who go to the NFL early, go check BAMA's numbers.
That leaves highly talented young players, and youth shows up most readily in the secondary.
Same issue at LSU.
OSU was relatively young, but hungry...BAMA lost by a TD and just like the loss to Ole Miss, BAMA had a chance at the end.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2015)

This is getting funny now.... Even when they lose it's  only because they didnt want it more. They field a better team than OLe Miss and OSU and Chokelahoma and the loses are only because they didnt want it bad enough. It looks to me that Saban is becoming an underachiever. All we hear is how Bamma just reloads so what is it? It must be bad coaching? A Bamma fan on this thread makes an honest and correct statement about the Bamma secondary and we're jealous or putting the OLE Spin on it.... I didnt even mention the O line play was average for Bamma this year and we all know the 5 and 4 stars yall have up front.... I think the homerism is getting thick because the stinger is still in on the loss... Honestly though I think something is missing in T town. The Bamma team doesnt look sound like the Saban teams usuually do. Fumbles missed tackles poor execution on both sides of the ball. Also please dont shoot me I'm just repeating things I've read on this forum from Bamma fans this past season.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Everything I have posted is FACT! Prove it all wrong I'm waiting!!! You cant SPIN FACTS! Good luck to ya!



And all I have posted is FACT.  

Congratulate YOUR champions


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Recruiting champions= moral victory.  Am I doing it right?    Real question though, if Saban has had the best recruiting class the last 3-4 years, I guess he's underachieving.  It seems the only time he wins is when his team has way more talent than the other team.  When a team has talent close to Alabama, such as Ohio State or Oklahoma last year, they get beat.



Can't win them all but we do win a few more often than every 35 years.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2015)

Keep the spin on it ga folk.   That's what a lot do best.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 1, 2015)

That talented secondary made Nick Marshall look like Dan Marino. If any of their jobs are safe then I dont know what to say. Just because they were the big fish in HS doesn't always translate to college but good luck with all that potential and keep saying you are deep at corner when it's a paper tiger.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 1, 2015)

Uga will whip Alabama this season.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Keep the spin on it ga folk.   That's what a lot do best.



I have asked you to post some data that will prove me wrong all I've seen you do is the LIljoey crawdad shuffle... Homers is an undersatement.... The truth is all of you know something is wrong and your worried about it. Your player development has to one of the lowest in the country the last few years. After all your number one in recruiting every year but yet it doesnt show on the field. Your just reloading right? Every kid in America wants to play for Bamma? Got recruits? Keep it coming recruiting champ!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> That talented secondary made Nick Marshall look like Dan Marino. If any of their jobs are safe then I dont know what to say. Just because they were the big fish in HS doesn't always translate to college but good luck with all that potential and keep saying you are deep at corner when it's a paper tiger.



Exactly!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I have asked you to post some data that will prove me wrong all I've seen you do is the LIljoey crawdad shuffle... Homers is an undersatement.... The truth is all of you know something is wrong and your worried about it. Your player development has to one of the lowest in the country the last few years. After all your number one in recruiting every year but yet it doesnt show on the field. Your just reloading right? Every kid in America wants to play for Bamma? Got recruits? Keep it coming recruiting champ!!!




Keep trying

One day you may get there


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


>



Ahhhh...

C'mon


It's too easy messing with some of these so called ga fans.  

They were born knowing losing


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> This is getting funny now.... Even when they lose it's  only because they didnt want it more. They field a better team than OLe Miss and OSU and Chokelahoma and the loses are only because they didnt want it bad enough. It looks to me that Saban is becoming an underachiever. All we hear is how Bamma just reloads so what is it? It must be bad coaching? A Bamma fan on this thread makes an honest and correct statement about the Bamma secondary and we're jealous or putting the OLE Spin on it.... I didnt even mention the O line play was average for Bamma this year and we all know the 5 and 4 stars yall have up front.... I think the homerism is getting thick because the stinger is still in on the loss... Honestly though I think something is missing in T town. The Bamma team doesnt look sound like the Saban teams usuually do. Fumbles missed tackles poor execution on both sides of the ball. Also please dont shoot me I'm just repeating things I've read on this forum from Bamma fans this past season.



This BAMA team _*overachieved*_ according to Saban...I know that is hard for some of you to understand, and for some of us BAMA fans is still a bit disappointing, but BAMA isn't going anywhere anytime soon.
Fumbles and miscues were a problem the past two seasons, but improved a great deal the second half of this season.
I believe the O-line will be greatly improved for 2015, as well as the secondary. The D-line will be as good if not better, and the LB's will be more athletic and mobile as well.    
The running game will improve because of the line play and we still have high quality backs to carry the rock.
Receivers will be talented but young, and we can not expect to replace Coop, but word is we have another star in the making...If the QB position pans out.

I *LOVE*  the fact that every other fan of other schools see the past two seasons as most BAMA fans do...disappointing to disaster...eventhough BAMA won the SECCG, and had one loss regular seasons and a bowl loss...totally disasterous       yet no other team can Match Saban/BAMA the past two seaons, two of Saban's worse at BAMA(not counting his first)
I tip my hat to OSU and Meyer, we'll see if he can keep up.

I know it's tough on you lil doggies


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 1, 2015)

The uga bama game this year should be interesting, atleast all the talk leading up to it


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> The uga bama game this year should be interesting, atleast all the talk leading up to it


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> The uga bama game this year should be interesting, atleast all the talk leading up to it



That may be a game that I have to go to.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> This BAMA team _*overachieved*_ according to Saban...I know that is hard for some of you to understand, and for some of us BAMA fans is still a bit disappointing, but BAMA isn't going anywhere anytime soon.
> Fumbles and miscues were a problem the past two seasons, but improved a great deal the second half of this season.
> I believe the O-line will be greatly improved for 2015, as well as the secondary. The D-line will be as good if not better, and the LB's will be more athletic and mobile as well.
> The running game will improve because of the line play and we still have high quality backs to carry the rock.
> ...



All I'm doing is repeating Bamma fans from Game threads and your official threads.... Everything I have posted was posted by your fan base. Even the play of your secondary. The great thing about these forums is everything is still here or until the OP deletes the threads.... I'm just repeating what I've read...... Also Sabans overachieve talk is coach speak......


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


>



It's been awhile


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2015)

Remember yall have the best recruiting class every year. No excuse for the play on the field. Heck,,, Bamma is the pipeline to the NFL which was also pointed out on this very thread! You guys need to get your head out of the sand! The west sucks! Go East Dawgs!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2015)

I love when dog fans try to talk smack. Makes them feel relavent I reckon

Rtr to YOUR conference champs, chumps!! Lol


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I love when dog fans try to talk smack. Makes them feel relavent I reckon
> 
> Rtr to YOUR conference champs, chumps!! Lol



I loove it when Bamma fans cry and a Dawg like myself reminds them and they do the crawdad shuffle  like a bully on the play ground. You want to see more Defensive stats from the 5 star recruits yall had on D last year? I got your chump, CHUMP!


----------



## riprap (Feb 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Also Sabans overachieve talk is coach speak......



Reminds me of Ric Flair talking about he is the champ of the BEST wrestling organization in the world today.

Saban surely isn't going to throw himself under the bus.

I just hope he slows his offense down for the safety of the players.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2015)

riprap said:


> Reminds me of Ric Flair talking about he is the champ of the BEST wrestling organization in the world today.
> 
> Saban surely isn't going to throw himself under the bus.
> 
> I just hope he slows his offense down for the safety of the players.



He's going to have to his D cant stop anyone!!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Feb 1, 2015)

Adding Jonathan Taylor should add some "nastiness" to that bama D and the new high speed hurry up offense should help keep them scoring.  With moves like these it's no wonder Saban is viewed as such a leader.  He never seems to change his tune....


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> Adding Jonathan Taylor should add some "nastiness" to that bama D and the new high speed hurry up offense should help keep them scoring.  With moves like these it's no wonder Saban is viewed as such a leader.  He never seems to change his tune....



Agree if Saban says it it's the gospel. If he recruits you your the best.


----------



## Delrod (Feb 1, 2015)

You bama guys never take the blinders off. I was def not impressed with y'all's sub par defense last year. If yall are deep with talent I hate to see what it is if that was your best guys in the field.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 1, 2015)

Here's a picture of your recruiting championship trophy.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Here's a picture of your recruiting championship trophy.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Here's a picture of your recruiting championship trophy.



I know it hurts yall but one day yall may get up to 2nd. Lol lol

Nice try though


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2015)

Delrod said:


> You bama guys never take the blinders off. I was def not impressed with y'all's sub par defense last year. If yall are deep with talent I hate to see what it is if that was your best guys in the field.



I'd be surprised if you even know what a first down is.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2015)

The ending of the super bowl reminded me of when ga almost won the seccg a few years ago.  Lol

Instead, they kept the streak going.  35 years now is it??


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> The ending of the super bowl reminded me of when ga almost won the seccg a few years ago.  Lol
> 
> Instead, they kept the streak going.  35 years now is it??



Are you positively sure your name is not Harvey Updyke?


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2015)

Bamma the most underachieving team in CFB the last two years. They have 5 star recruits and 5 star coaching but still can't get it done. I can't tell you how many times I've been told UGA should win it all with all that talent it must be coaching. Now it appears the bammie homers just didn't want it bad enough.  Player development at an all time low coaches leaving the sinking ship at a record pace.... I guess this new group of 5 star will come in and will be able to cover, tackle, know their assignments hold on to the ball, and take the bammie sisterhood back to the top.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Bamma the most underachieving team in CFB the last two years. They have 5 star recruits and 5 star coaching but still can't get it done. I can't tell you how many times I've been told UGA should win it all with all that talent it must be coaching. Now it appears the bammie homers just didn't want it bad enough.  Player development at an all time low coaches leaving the sinking ship at a record pace.... I guess this new group of 5 star will come in and will be able to cover, tackle, know their assignments hold on to the ball, and take the bammie sisterhood back to the top.




tek


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Bamma the most underachieving team in CFB the last two years. They have 5 star recruits and 5 star coaching but still can't get it done. I can't tell you how many times I've been told UGA should win it all with all that talent it must be coaching. Now it appears the bammie homers just didn't want it bad enough.  Player development at an all time low coaches leaving the sinking ship at a record pace.... I guess this new group of 5 star will come in and will be able to cover, tackle, know their assignments hold on to the ball, and take the bammie sisterhood back to the top.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 2, 2015)

I still like seeing those uga nat champ pics single bar facemask and those 70s style arm guards the big uglies used to wear haha! Im surprised so many of yall remember that so far back unless yall are old.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I still like seeing those uga nat champ pics single bar facemask and those 70s style arm guards the big uglies used to wear haha! Im surprised so many of yall remember that so far back unless yall are old.



Watch out now.  

You're entering the sensative zone


----------



## Delrod (Feb 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'd be surprised if you even know what a first down is.



I figured you were one of those guys who never played a down on the field but know everything about the game. Prob also live through your son or fantasy team.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Watch out now.
> 
> You're entering the sensative zone



I know! lol
Im just wondering how many actually saw the last time they won it all on tv..I didnt get to I wasnt born yet..and im 30. Ouch


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 2, 2015)

Delrod said:


> I figured you were one of those guys who never played a down on the field but know everything about the game. Prob also live through your son or fantasy team.



Lol


Nice  try "Del" taco

Your gonna have the figure the first down thing out on your own.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I know! lol
> Im just wondering how many actually saw the last time they won it all on tv..I didnt get to I wasnt born yet..and im 30. Ouch



Not many I'm sure.  

Most here about it from their grand daddy's lap.   Like ole folk lore or something.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 2, 2015)

Ha! 
Son back in my day Uga won a nat championship! NO WAY POPS REALLY!? Yeah son sit down here and let me tell ya the story..was back in 1980 when gas was 50 cent a gallon..


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2015)

Congrats, since Jo Pa got a lot of his wins back, y'all might be number 1 again. Something you can tell proudly to your kids.

http://deadspin.com/5929290/here-ar...d-wins-leaders-in-division-i-college-football


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> tek



Ole miss


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I still like seeing those uga nat champ pics single bar facemask and those 70s style arm guards the big uglies used to wear haha! Im surprised so many of yall remember that so far back unless yall are old.



I got a good  thinking about the last time 10rc beat UGA! Thanks for stoping by


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ha!
> Son back in my day Uga won a nat championship! NO WAY POPS REALLY!? Yeah son sit down here and let me tell ya the story..was back in 1980 when gas was 50 cent a gallon..



Thats exactly what i tell my son about 10rc beating UGA!!! Whats even funnier is a 10rc fan talking smack!!! Priceless!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2015)

Bammies how many 5 stars yall got for the 2015 class? Just reload!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Bamma the most underachieving team in CFB the last two years. They have 5 star recruits and 5 star coaching but still can't get it done. I can't tell you how many times I've been told UGA should win it all with all that talent it must be coaching. Now it appears the bammie homers just didn't want it bad enough.  Player development at an all time low coaches leaving the sinking ship at a record pace.... I guess this new group of 5 star will come in and will be able to cover, tackle, know their assignments hold on to the ball, and take the bammie sisterhood back to the top.



  Brownie, I feel for ya man, I really do.  Player development? record number of coaches leaving? 
How 'bout a post with some facts for a change?

Altee Tenpenny, and Dee Liner transferring....4 & 5* recruits who know they will not get playing time, and who upon transferring have nothing but good things to say about BAMA and Saban.
Coaches leave BAMA annually at about a 3-4 coach clip, nothing new here and if they didn't, you would not have a quality DC right now.

carry on


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Bammies how amny 5 stars yall got for the 2015 class? Just reload!!!!



I think it's 6 verbals thus far...UGA?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I got a good  thinking about the last time 10rc beat UGA! Thanks for stoping by



A single game means nothing nat championships do..and in that category all you uga fans can go sit on the sidelines. Lets see the first one was in 1942..the second was 1980. So based on every 38 years we can expect the next one in 2018!! Not much longer guys!! You will have some color posters of a nat champ trophy finally!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> A single game means nothing nat championships do..and in that category all you uga fans can go sit on the sidelines. Lets see the first one was in 1942..the second was 1980. So based on every 38 years we can expect the next one in 2018!! Not much longer guys!! You will have some color posters of a nat champ trophy finally!!



Big talk from a Vol that gets excited just to become "Bowl Eligible".... 

Maybe... just maybe... In the next 10 years the Vols might be part of a discussion instead of a punch line..


----------



## Delrod (Feb 2, 2015)

Amazes me how vocal bammer are. Yall sure we're quiet when yall were sucking years ago. Won't be much longer until it happens again. Until then keep wearing your bammer jackets and sweatpants. It provides us all a good laugh.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2015)

Wonder if that includes the ones kicked off other teams?


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Here's a picture of your recruiting championship trophy.










1980


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Big talk from a Vol that gets excited just to become "Bowl Eligible"....
> 
> Maybe... just maybe... In the next 10 years the Vols might be part of a discussion instead of a punch line..



Maybe just maybe UGA will be too!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 2, 2015)

Delrod said:


> Amazes me how vocal bammer are..



Too bad you'll never have a reason to be "vocal"....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 2, 2015)

Good thread


All that's missing is ODoR.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Maybe just maybe UGA will be too!!



Maybe just maybe... You guys can win enough this season to actually go to 2 bowl games in 2 years! Quite the accomplishment!!

Try again when the Vols are relevant..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Good thread
> 
> 
> All that's missing is ODoR.



We won't see him until the fall... Then he'll disappear again..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe just maybe... You guys can win enough this season to actually go to 2 bowl games in 2 years! Quite the accomplishment!!
> 
> Try again when the Vols are relevant..



How is uga actually relevant? Theyve just been lucky florida and 10rc have been down the last half dozen years. I still havnt seen them in the bcs champ or the new playofs this year. To me only osu fsu bammer and oregon are relevant.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> How is uga actually relevant? Theyve just been lucky florida and 10rc have been down the last half dozen years. I still havnt seen them in the bcs champ or the new playofs this year. To me only osu fsu bammer and oregon are relevant.



Of course you would say they weren't relevant... Pulling for the miserable Vols what else you would say to make yourself feel better?? The Dawgs finished in the top 10 this year. Where did the Vols finish at 7-6? Heck, your coach didn't even put in a single vote for the Vols.. 

Heck, when was the last time the Vols were favored to win a game against a ranked opponent? 

You Vols should just be happy you had to play Vandy in your last game or else you wouldn't have been able to play in a bowl game this year.. You REALLY know desperation sets in when your season is on the ropes with a Vandy win or loss....


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe just maybe... You guys can win enough this season to actually go to 2 bowl games in 2 years! Quite the accomplishment!!
> 
> Try again when the Vols are relevant..



This ^^^^^^


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> We won't see him until the fall... Then he'll disappear again..



i bet a video of me cleaning a 6 lb. shoalie would get him over here.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Of course you would say they weren't relevant... Pulling for the miserable Vols what else you would say to make yourself feel better?? The Dawgs finished in the top 10 this year. Where did the Vols finish at 7-6? Heck, your coach didn't even put in a single vote for the Vols..
> 
> Heck, when was the last time the Vols were favored to win a game against a ranked opponent?
> 
> You Vols should just be happy you had to play Vandy in your last game or else you wouldn't have been able to play in a bowl game this year.. You REALLY know desperation sets in when your season is on the ropes with a Vandy win or loss....



Those 10 wins and top 10 season finish got yall the same this as us..a second tier bowl. When uga makes the playoffs then yall can say yall are relevant. Same with 10rc.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> A single game means nothing nat championships do..and in that category all you uga fans can go sit on the sidelines. Lets see the first one was in 1942..the second was 1980. So based on every 38 years we can expect the next one in 2018!! Not much longer guys!! You will have some color posters of a nat champ trophy finally!!



Single games mean everything we own you until we meet on the field next year! Ask all the GT fans on here cuz... your team has been the sewer of the sec now go play on Vols talk brah!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I think it's 6 verbals thus far...UGA?



Not sure we're just told every year we finish ranked high I. Recruiting rankings but yet our coaches can't coach the talent they have...


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Brownie, I feel for ya man, I really do.  Player development? record number of coaches leaving?
> How 'bout a post with some facts for a change?
> 
> Altee Tenpenny, and Dee Liner transferring....4 & 5* recruits who know they will not get playing time, and who upon transferring have nothing but good things to say about BAMA and Saban.
> ...


Everything I've posted was and is fact! Prove it wrong


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Those 10 wins and top 10 season finish got yall the same this as us..a second tier bowl. When uga makes the playoffs then yall can say yall are relevant. Same with 10rc.



Give me a break! The Vols aren't even in the same league as UGA.. We were 1 play away a few years ago from going to the National Championship... You losers were a few games away from a .500 season!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Give me a break! The Vols aren't even in the same league as UGA.. We were 1 play away a few years ago from going to the National Championship... You losers were a few games away from a .500 season!



Well dang for a team of 80% freshman the last 2 years we must have caught uga on off days then huh? Since we aint in the same league ya know. I understand fandom but if yall seriously think uga is relevant in the new playoff era and that yall are an actual top 10 team...gimme some of what yall are smokin and drinkin!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well dang for a team of 80% freshman the last 2 years we must have caught uga on off days then huh? Since we aint in the same league ya know. I understand fandom but if yall seriously think uga is relevant in the new playoff era and that yall are an actual top 10 team...gimme some of what yall are smokin and drinkin!!



1st off, how do you have 80% freshman, 2 years in a row?  

You are correct though, you did catch us on an off day 4 out of the last 15 years.


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> 1st off, how do you have 80% freshman, 2 years in a row?





It's kind of like holding a kid back for failing. They failed as a football team so you call them freshmen again.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> It's kind of like holding a kid back for failing. They failed as a football team so you call them freshmen again.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2015)

I didnt actually count the totals lol. Its just funny to me that a 10rc team that sucks so bad has lost by 6 points in two years to a team thats a highly touted and champ contender as yall seem to think. Also with tons of freshman..I think yall are just scared at what yall see on the field and in the recruiting for 10rc. Yall know yalls days are numbered.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2015)

I always thought you had to walk the walk, before you could talk the talk.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2015)

Of course a 6 win season is a walk for some teams.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I didnt actually count the totals lol. Its just funny to me that a 10rc team that sucks so bad has lost by 6 points in two years to a team thats a highly touted and champ contender as yall seem to think. Also with tons of freshman..I think yall are just scared at what yall see on the field and in the recruiting for 10rc. Yall know yalls days are numbered.



It's even funnier that we have won 5 in a row.  Now we are somehow worried about your 3 year freshmen and incoming recruiting classes.  Even if you do win the game next year, it would make 1  out of 6.  Does that mean you are back?  Ask Tech fans, they seem to think so.    If we win next year, does that mean we are a champ contender?  Well, if we beat Bama first and then beat UT, then maybe.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2015)

Thats def true kydawg. Our cupboard has been so bare you are just now starting to see some improvment on the field this past year 2014. We have recruited better than uga these last two years also..I just hope it starts showing in more wins in the next years. But honestly from where dooley left us its gonna take Jones 3-4 years of recruiting..hes got two good ones so far..to build our roster back up to the way most top level teams are..uga/bama. Depth is our issue.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2015)

What was this thread about again? I forgot.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2015)

Football


----------



## Hardwoods (Feb 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> What was this thread about again? I forgot.



I think it was about Tim McGraw.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Thats def true kydawg. Our cupboard has been so bare you are just now starting to see some improvment on the field this past year 2014. We have recruited better than uga these last two years also..I just hope it starts showing in more wins in the next years. But honestly from where dooley left us its gonna take Jones 3-4 years of recruiting..hes got two good ones so far..to build our roster back up to the way most top level teams are..uga/bama. Depth is our issue.



I certainly agree with what you are saying here.  You have to have better recruiting classes than UGA.  We already had/have better players on our rosters.  CMR is one of the few coaches who goes after what he needs and doesn't just sign the best football players that are willing to come to UGA.  I think the next two years are pivotal for Jones.  We will see whether or not his 4 years of freshman have paid off.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> What was this thread about again? I forgot.



Who would have ever thought there would be this much interest in a recruit flipping from UGA to Bama to possibly ?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I always thought you had to walk the walk, before you could talk the talk.



Tell that to ga fans.  

That walk took place 35 years ago and hasn't reappeared.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 3, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Thats def true kydawg. Our cupboard has been so bare you are just now starting to see some improvment on the field this past year 2014. We have recruited better than uga these last two years also..I just hope it starts showing in more wins in the next years. But honestly from where dooley left us its gonna take Jones 3-4 years of recruiting..hes got two good ones so far..to build our roster back up to the way most top level teams are..uga/bama. Depth is our issue.



Tenn gonna be strong very soon


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> I certainly agree with what you are saying here.  You have to have better recruiting classes than UGA.  We already had/have better players on our rosters.  CMR is one of the few coaches who goes after what he needs and doesn't just sign the best football players that are willing to come to UGA.  I think the next two years are pivotal for Jones.  We will see whether or not his 4 years of freshman have paid off.



Yep next two years are key. Can he actually coah em up or will he not fulfill expectations.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Tenn gonna be strong very soon



Lets hope the sec needs the third sat in october to be a heck of a game again like it used to be. And we need less uga fans on here...


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2015)

This is MY thread and you guys have hijacked it.  I'm on the phone with my lawyer right now.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 3, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> This is MY thread and you guys have hijacked it.  I'm on the phone with my lawyer right now.



where is ODoR?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Lets hope the sec needs the third sat in october to be a heck of a game again like it used to be. And we need less uga fans on here...



I hope not! I want the VOLS to keep doing what they are doing and have been for the last 10 years... LOSING! Nothing worse in college football than the Orange gutter sludge coming out of Knoxville! 

As far as UGA fans... What do you expect from a GEORGIA Outdoors Sports forum?? I do notice you are on this forum and not the trailer park known as Volnation... 

Whew... I feel better now!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> This is MY thread and you guys have hijacked it.  I'm on the phone with my lawyer right now.



Did you contact the Mods 1st?? 



RipperIII said:


> where is ODoR?



Arguing with folks on the Freshwater forum for "eating" large bass..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hope not! I want the VOLS to keep doing what they are doing and have been for the last 10 years... LOSING! Nothing worse in college football than the Orange gutter sludge coming out of Knoxville!
> 
> As far as UGA fans... What do you expect from a GEORGIA Outdoors Sports forum?? I do notice you are on this forum and not the trailer park known as Volnation...
> 
> Whew... I feel better now!



GON offers more forums that im intrested in..politics,weather threads grilling/cooking!


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> As far as UGA fans... What do you expect from a GEORGIA Outdoors Sports forum?? I do notice you are on this forum and not the trailer park known as Volnation...



They come to this forum so they can bash UGA and not get the retaliation you get from other forums.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 3, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> This is MY thread and you guys have hijacked it.  I'm on the phone with my lawyer right now.



One call...that's all?


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> 1st off, how do you have 80% freshman, 2 years in a row?
> 
> You are correct though, you did catch us on an off day 4 out of the last 15 years.





riprap said:


> It's kind of like holding a kid back for failing. They failed as a football team so you call them freshmen again.



 Abdeabdeabde thats all floks


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I didnt actually count the totals lol. Its just funny to me that a 10rc team that sucks so bad has lost by 6 points in two years to a team thats a highly touted and champ contender as yall seem to think. Also with tons of freshman..I think yall are just scared at what yall see on the field and in the recruiting for 10rc. Yall know yalls days are numbered.



All the matters is a win or a loss.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> What was this thread about again? I forgot.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> One call...that's all?



Nugent


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> where is ODoR?



Enjoy his absence.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 3, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> This is MY thread and you guys have hijacked it.  I'm on the phone with my lawyer right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2015)

Well played gentlemen on to the next one


----------

